# ECF Game 1: Celtics @ Heat (5/28 8:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, May 28, 2012 | 8:30 pm | TV: ESPN*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Eastern Conference Finals set. Probably could have been set the second after Rose got hurt.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I just want to say before the series starts... I hate Rajon Rondo.

I'm also pretty upset Bosh isn't ready to go. He's had 2 weeks to recover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics always play us tough. Gonna be a tricky series.

Need more Manbearpig and Flash. Less LeChoke and Dfail.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> I'm also pretty upset Bosh isn't ready to go. He's had 2 weeks to recover.


How appropriate is it that Chris Bosh is sitting at home with the women and children while the men go to war?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, didn't make that connection. Makes your Game 5 comment that much more money.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Just realized this is our 3rd time playing Boston in a row in the playoffs. First time fist round, second time second, third time third. Its like a rival postseason when you consider the regular season, one-sided rivalry we seemingly had with Indiana after they beat us in '04, and obviously NY.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Barkley getting the same treatment in San Antonio as he got in Miami during last season's ECF. Though not as brutal because TNT learned to stay in the arena before and after games 

Barkley picked the Heat in 5, while Kenny and Shaq picked the Celtics in 6.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, I thought it was funny no one acknowledged the "Barkely Sucks" chants, at least when I was watching. Not doing well with the latin market.

I guess Barkley is going the opposite route after picking IND in 6. Le Batard needs to have him on because he didn't go anywhere near admitting such tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Smithian said:


> How appropriate is it that Chris Bosh is sitting at home with the women and children while the men go to war?


:laugh: a little mean, but funny still.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> *Shaq picked the Celtics in 6*.


Fat ass triple whopper inhaling traitor. He should have picked Miami just because D-Wade won him his 4th and final ring.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Yeah, I thought it was funny no one acknowledged the "Barkely Sucks" chants, at least when I was watching. Not doing well with the latin market.
> 
> I guess Barkley is going the opposite route after picking IND in 6. Le Batard needs to have him on because he didn't go anywhere near admitting such tonight.


They did at the end, but that didnt stop Barkley. He said the only reason they were still there after the game was because there was nothing else to do in that city. Then he again brought up all the fat women in San Antonio. Ernie then suggested a restaurant for Charles and Charles said "what they need is more salad bars" :laugh:


BlackNRed said:


> Fat ass triple whopper inhaling traitor. He should have picked Miami just because D-Wade won him his 4th and final ring.


He did not look confident at all when he said it. He looked like he just didnt want to pick against the team and players he played with last season.


----------



## Job (Feb 28, 2011)

When is Bosh coming back? Can the Heat win the Finals without Bosh?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh worked out on the court for the 1st time today so hopefully that's good progress. No updates other than that. And I dont think we can win it all without Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Bosh worked out on the court for the 1st time today so hopefully that's good progress. No updates other than that. And I dont think we can win it all without Bosh.


Hell I think we might be better off, we're just getting used to playing without him, throwing him back in rotation for the finals could discombobulate us again at the most unfortunate time.

I was really praying he'd be back for the ECF, this blows.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> I'm also pretty upset Bosh isn't ready to go. He's had 2 weeks to recover.


Ever had an abdominal strain?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Nonsense. Without Bosh we cant compete all the way. We need our team to be at full strength. He anchors our offense and helps james and wade with the spacing. I think we can beat boston but if we make it to the finals bosh needs to be ready.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I can't wait to tonight's game. I really hope to see that we can win against Boston without Bosh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> Ever had an abdominal strain?


Can't say that I have.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

They're an absolute bitch to live with, let alone play basketball with. And mine was minor. Don't rush Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ORL brought Jameer Nelson back for the Finals, and it didn't work well at all. He had been out much longer, though. Bosh may be rusty and playing even more hesitant than usual with such an uncomfortable injury, but we need him to be close to our best.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A PG has to be much tougher to implement back into your lineup than Bosh though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

True, but I feel like we look really bad when Bosh is getting touches and doesn't know what to do with them.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

BlackNRed said:


> I just want to say before the series starts... I hate Rajon Rondo.
> 
> I'm also pretty upset Bosh isn't ready to go. He's had 2 weeks to recover.


Are u kidding? U think he can just magically heal up? That injury is serious, He just got back to the court yesterday...He'll be another 2 weeks for sure. Lol at expecting him to be back after only 2 weeks, I bet you thought derrick rose would be back after 2 weeks too huh?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im so anxious to see which Heat team shows up. Too many unknowns. Im already getting frustrated. Lol


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I got a free £10 from my betting site and put it on Heat -11. Hoping that Heat turn up tonight. If not, hey, it was free.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im nervous. Cant give up home court to the Celtics. We havent exactly been road assassins this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat rolling with the same starting lineup that ended the Pacers series


> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> Spo: No surprises with starting lineup. Bosh able to do a little more today. Nothing new on court. "It's still indefinite," Spo says.


Spo on Bosh


> Erik Spoelstra on Chris Bosh's latest round of workouts. "A little bit more. But nothing on the court so far. We're all pleased with the progress he's been making. Seeing him like he is now is significant progress but it's still indefinite for his return.''


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

huge game tonight, Boston vs Miami.

I might be the minority for this, but I believe that Bosh will not return to the post-season unless the Heat make it to the Finals.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Floods said:


> They're an absolute bitch to live with, let alone play basketball with. And mine was minor. Don't rush Bosh.


We need to Rush Bosh or our season is in the shitter. Playing 2 man basketball is just going to get harder and harder every round.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

^Rushing Bosh would more than likely do more harm than good.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No white seat covers in the building. Just white shirts on every seat










Gonna miss the seeing the throwing of the seat cushion covers when the game is in hand.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If UD has returned from the grave, that's what we need right now. Get Bosh healthy and ready - hopefully Chalmers, Miller, Battier, UD lift and are enough.

Rio has been pretty solid so far this postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ßen said:


> ^Rushing Bosh would more than likely do more harm than good.


Agreed. Rushing him back and having him possibly tear it and be out for months would be much worse. Plus he wouldnt be comfortable at all out there.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Rio has been pretty solid so far this postseason.


Rio has been our 3rd best player. Steps his game up in the postseason.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't like the Celtics. I could take losing in the finals to the Spurs. Don't lose to these though.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I expect the crowd to erupt when Haslem enters.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go Heat!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Before tonight, I really can't remember the last time we won an opening tip-off. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ 4 2!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario is SO bad at lob passes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Tough by KG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cannot play any better D on KG.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 on Turiaf.

1st was a ridiculous call.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

RONDO FLOP


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dammit Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

D-ing up Garnett well. He's just playing real good at the moment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

nice feed 2 wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why did Joel run away from the rim on that shot?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gotta rebound better


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario2Bron!!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ßen said:


> Mario is SO bad at lob passes.


My bad, he's awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio2LBJ!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick catch and finish by Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel...ewww


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shitty pass from Battier, LeBron still gets it and finishes.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Battier 33333333333 on the 2nd attempt!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333 

great rebound by Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another offensive rebound allowed. Gotta clean this up.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who plays defense like the Miami Heat!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws....so simple/...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick finish by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

21-11 after 1

Lebron carried us as well as the defense. Gotta keep the D up.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 13-11 Celtics


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good quarter. Keep it up.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I'm ending my exile. We don't need superstition to beat these jokers. This series looks like it's going to be a laugher.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I think Boston has missed more J's tonight than they missed in that last game against us in Miami. Remember when they hit almost every J they took that night?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Offensive boards...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333 again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 333333!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Two slow motions and 1 minute of conversation on a foul call against Boston but they totally gloss over that second foul on Joel that was probably the second worst call of the game (and the first was a Rondo flop). Classic Van Gundy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So far their bigs are having more trouble guarding us when we go small, then the other way around.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Garnett is killing us though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller- 6 points

Every Celtic not named KG - 6 points


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 fouls on Turiaf, Joel and UD now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

KG is killing it. Sheesh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dooling. Bah.

LBJ plz.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

They're bumping Wade on the picks. He needs to flop or something for the refs to call it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta atleast hit the rim on your 3, Mario. 

Miss a 3 and they make one.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KG moving on just about every screen


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, moving screen on KG


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> There you go, moving screen on KG


Finally


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pietrus on Wade. Wade would routinely eat him alive when he was in Orlando. Hope that continues.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watch every single catch or screen where Wade catches the ball or puts it on the floor. The Celtics strategy is obviously to bump him and play him physical. Smart on their part, but hopefully he sells the contact or the refs are going to let it go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again on KG. Nice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Offensive rebounding killing us again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Turiaf offensive board and the points.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Keyon Dooling sweats formaldehyde.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Mario to a cutting Lebron


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good minutes from Miller.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario nice J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio with the J


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Mike :nonono:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

The one time Miller hauls ass, he fouls Ray on a 3. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Steimsma


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why do we have Mike Miller chasing Ray Allen?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Miller :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nic Anderson's ghost has possessed Ray Allen!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Got away with it.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Need a bucket. And a stop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Too easy guys, cmon...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What the hell are these refs doing?! How is that a foul??????? And it's his third! **** these refs now helping Boston because they're whining and playing the victim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rondo is starting to pick us apart.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics figured us out this quarter. Our D has been getting killed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Need more Wade too. Game 6 in Indy style.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

27 points in this quarter for them :nonono:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Adam said:


> What the hell are these refs doing?! How is that a foul??????? And it's his third! **** these refs now helping Boston because they're whining and playing the victim.


Boston's getting jack shit from the refs. Those guys are just ****ing everyone right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That Joel basket wont count.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Tie game, when they take away Joel's 2.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade looks lost right now on offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice banker by Shane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugh.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Where has the D gone?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Terrible defense by LeBron. Can't leave Pierce like that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat just havent been able to figure out how to defend Rondo. He puts up astronomical numbers against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

35pts in a quarter, after dropping 11 in the first.

WTF guys.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Our team is so bipolar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-46 at the half

Awful 2nd quarter on defense. Allowed 35 points in that quarter. Unacceptable.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2nd quarter, sheesh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> Where has the D gone?


Typical Heat fall asleep on a lead, even in the ECF.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Just stupid mistakes and bad basketball. Bad fouls by Miller, stupid turnovers, and missed shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade also looked confused on offense. A lot of standing and watching when he had the ball. Need way more than 6 points in a half from him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics continued to execute, and eventually got what they wanted.

We turned to shit.

Paging Dwyane Wade. Your offense is needed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

46-46 now

The basket by Joel was taken away


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

They took away 2 points wtf........


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Adam said:


> Okay, I'm ending my exile. We don't need superstition to beat these jokers. This series looks like it's going to be a laugher.


Leave now.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BlackNRed said:


> They took away 2 points wtf........


Because he didn't get it off in time...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

8 points 5 assists for Rondo in the 2nd quarter alone.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big block and 3 by Battier


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW BANE!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Anybody ever wonder what happened to Wade's jump shot? Pretty sure he used to have one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

KG and offensive boards...


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Full-court Wade2LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade easy layup! Lead up to 7


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice run by the Heat


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller gets his 4th and has to sit. JJ in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 33333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

JJ 33333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron block and the 24 second violation!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow thats a bad call on Pietrus.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out right now, but we found holes on offense for Wade when he was at PG.

Now the others have to step up and help out Lebron in the last 3 minutes of the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wow thats a bad call on Pietrus.


Thought so too, but that last replay showed that he got Lebron on the elbow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Battier on the last 3 possessions


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing KG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

72-61 after 3

Much better D in the 3rd. Cant fall asleep again like we did in the 2nd.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Much better 3rd. Cant lapse like we did in the 2nd though. Finish strong.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> ****ing KG


That guy is unbelievable. 

I wonder what Boston will do this summer with him? I doubt he'd wanna leave, but will they pay him enough to stay?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Spo on LeBron: 'he's a maestro'


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wish we could get him. Imagine KG next to Bosh?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UDs J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Halfway down and out!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Wish we could get him. Imagine KG next to Bosh?


Imagine him next to Bynum in LA mg:

Doubt he'd go there though. Or here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JOEL!

Wade has figured out the D after looking a bit confused in the 1st half


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel:!!!


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> That guy is unbelievable.
> 
> I wonder what Boston will do this summer with him? I doubt he'd wanna leave, but will they pay him enough to stay?


I have a feeling we'll be sticking with this core till the wheels fall off. Never mind the fact that the tires have almost no tread left on them at the moment.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade aint scoring, but he is showing off his passing game tonight. Been a while since he has busted it out!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

It's over, on to game 2.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Keep it above 11.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> It's over, on to game 2.


Quit trying to jinx us!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: yeah


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Waaay too much time on that clock for this to be over. Especially with this team that plays awful with big leads.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Quit trying to jinx us!


Come on make the game 2 thread. Live dangerously.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Still 8 minutes left. Plenty of time. I dont feel safe til that siren goes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

3 open 3's against the zone and 3 misses.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick bank shot by Wade


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shit we went ice cold, what happened!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow Wade!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF at that foul call on JOEL!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Shit we went ice cold, what happened!?


:soapbox:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats terrible. **** these refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMG, 5 or 6 WIDE open misses in the last 2 minutes


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Rio. Wide open and he throws up an airball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> OMG, 5 or 6 WIDE open misses in the last 2 minutes


lmao. :thinking2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

KG is an animal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

ANother open miss.

Thankfully, we got the rebound.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WADE!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we seem to be missing the wide open shots but making the hard ones. lol


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

[email protected]!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> *Everyone not named Wade and Lebron* seem to be missing the wide open shots but *Wade and Lebron are making* the hard ones. lol


Fixed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah, dumb turnovers by DWade there.

Lets settle down now. Close it out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade on fire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: FOH Pietrus!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Round of applause for Battier guys. Helluva game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Batty boy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier with the banker. So he misses about 4 wide open 3 in his corner spot in a row, but makes the tough banker.

Very weird ending to this quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Legit question: Is Lebron a better PF than SF?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I've been holding back praise for Battier all game. Dude's been fantastic. Still missing some wide-open looks, but doing so much on the court. He's basically done what I'd hoped all season, come alive in the playoffs.

Is Mike hurt? JJ's been out there instead of him for awhile.

Looks like a Heat win with LeWade scoring 54 combined, not the minimum low 60's Broussard said they'd need.

Boston won't shoot this bad from the FT line and garner this many techs after this game. We have to play better. Had some bad lulls tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics scored 35 points in the 2nd quarter.

they have now scored 31 points in the entire 2nd half thus far.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How bout Battier tonight. 10 and 10 for the man, +16 on the court, and has played incredible defense.

If he hit half the open looks he is getting, he'd be damn near perfect :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't you bastards let it drop below 11. Don't you dare.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Juwan drained it after the shot clock :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Batty boy!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Is Mike hurt? JJ's been out there instead of him for awhile.


Foul trouble and the game sort of turned in out favor so no need to play him. Hopefully its that and not an injury.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat win - yeah buddy


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm rich! And a great win.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Legit question: Is Lebron a better PF than SF?


Funny part is, if he is, he's still the best SF in the league.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win game 1

After that awful 2nd quarter, Heat took control early in the 2nd half. 

Lebron and Wade did their thing, especially Wade in the 2nd half. And we had some others step up. Miller in the 1st, Battier all game long.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

ßen said:


> Leave now.


I left, we won! :laugh:

It's undeniable. The team's +/- with me posting and not posting in these game threads is painful. I'm the Udonis Haslem of this board. I'll at least do my part and not hurt this team with my presence!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with a ho-hum 33-13-3-3-1 game. Wont get much hype, which just shows how amazing he is that its almost expected from him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't know if its been mentioned, but if we can hit a higher pct of our threes, we can make life so much easier.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron with a ho-hum 33-13-3-3-1 game. Wont get much hype, which just shows how amazing he is that its almost expected from him.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I don't think Boston can play better than they did tonight. Garnett was unbelievable, shot an incredible percentage and rebounded. Doc just said they let Wade and LeBron get comfortable and I don't agree with that. They bumped Wade a lot and got physical and tried to make all his catches tough or deny them, but he left them in his dust in the second half.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat are now 6-0 when Lebron scores 30+ in the playoffs this year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pierce had 12 points. He can do much better.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

-33- said:


>


Lmao I remember seeing that, was he taunting KG or what, that's what it looked like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio was awful from 3. The more wide open, the worse his miss, including an airball. 0-6. He's gotta return to early season form.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

BlackNRed said:


> Lmao I remember seeing that, was he taunting KG or what, that's what it looked like.


Yeah. He was yelling "yeeeeeaaaaaaah" really obnoxiously after getting fouled. I liked it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha his face is so trollface like there.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Haha his face is so trollface like there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The Doc Rivers tech was absurd, but Stephen A. is acting like 4 techs decided the game. I think we missed at least 2 for all that's worth.

EDIT: It could've decided the game, which would upset me, of course. I just think he's belaboring the point. He really thinks he has more influence over the league and players than he does.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed Malloy is awful. I dont know how the hell he's reffing an ECF finals game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see Bosh back on the bench tonight










Looks like he's laughing by himself :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably something on the court. Something only :bosh2: can find humor in.

Hopefully this year's playoffs is the one that exposes Malloy to Stern as completely incapable of reffing at this level.

I was so close to getting that Miami High UD #50 jersey a few years back. Why the **** didn't I?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No white seat covers in the building. Just white shirts on every seat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is anyone else upset about this? I was outraged when I saw the first images on ESPN. That was an awesome tradition building. Please go back Heat. Its worth the mess/money/effort. People in Miami hate wearing handed out t-shirts, anyway. They want to wear their pressed, white blouses and not mess up their hair (male and female).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Okay, I'm ending my exile. We don't need superstition to beat these jokers. This series looks like it's going to be a laugher.


LOL -- Right before the 2nd quarter. Maybe I can end my exile. I think its you!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Two slow motions and 1 minute of conversation on a foul call against Boston but they totally gloss over that second foul on Joel that was probably the second worst call of the game (and the first was a Rondo flop). Classic Van Gundy.


Noticed this too. Awful one-sided analysis. Later in the game Breen was the most outraged I've ever heard him after Pietrus was called for a foul on a LeBron jumper. Upon seeing the second replay (though the first showed it was a foul clearly too) Breen calmly said "OK, that was a foul."

EDIT: I see this one got WC, too, though. But Breen sounded like a Boston fan after the call, albeit a late one.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, we put the Heat on those greens tonight, but let's not get *too high*. Remember who won the first game of the ECF at home, and in similar fashion, last year. Remember who won the next four. Hopefully our fellas remember.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> Couper Moorhead ‏@CoupNBA
> 
> Before zone becomes too hot a topic, the Heat played four possessions against zone in the 4th, missing an open corner three on each of them.


Doc says he'll go to it more. Need to shoot better. We missed 20 3s and most were wide open.










If I weren't on a Heat-related avatar boycott, this would be a prime choice. Looks like Boston is predictably trying the failed Indiana tactics.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn I don't remember LeBron ever looking that young in the NBA.










What an odd picture.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> The Doc Rivers tech was absurd, but Stephen A. is acting like 4 techs decided the game. I think we missed at least 2 for all that's worth.
> 
> EDIT: It could've decided the game, which would upset me, of course. I just think he's belaboring the point. He really thinks he has more influence over the league and players than he does.


The refs are just putting it out there that there will be none of those stupid Rondo and Garnett plays this series...Like what rondo did to battier.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So impressed with Shane Battier. To bang with David west for 6 games and now Brandon Bass, and still be contributing and even more so, playing great D on them, is impressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hell yes. A season of Bane Shattier can be wiped away by the emergence of SHANE BATTIER.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ew I hate seeing Lebron in a Cleveland jersey now. At first he looked unnatural in a Heat uni, now he looks unnatural in that putrid Cavs uni.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

It was an awful jersey. Also, fitting how they wound up being set to change their unis the year he wound up leaving. Their new uniform is a different kind of awful. I'm sure he's thrilled he never had to rock that. They had some nice throwbacks when he was there though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone read about Flip Saunders flying around with Boston this postseason? They stole my offensive coordinator target. I bet he was smiling during that second quarter.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Jace said:


> It was an awful jersey. Also, fitting how they wound up being set to change their unis the year he wound up leaving. Their new uniform is a different kind of awful. I'm sure he's thrilled he never had to rock that. They had some nice throwbacks when he was there though.


Couldnt disagree more. Cleveland's current and lebon era unis are sharp as hell, and every one of those throwbacks was ass ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ugh...I'll put in descending order the assertions I disagree with: 1) LeBron era unis - the script is god awful, everything else isn't that bad, but not good enough to make up for the awful script. 2) Throwbacks ass ugly - There are some that aren't too pretty, but also a few I like a lot. Don't see how one can put a blanket statement on them all being ugly when they vary so greatly. 3) Don't see how you can call all the throwbacks ugly and dig the new ones, as they are clearly based on some of the throwbacks. I won't argue with someone that likes these, but I think they're awful, especially the new navy ones.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The new Cavs unis are hideous. Dunno WTF they were thinking. Wasnt really a fan of the old ones LBJ rocked either.

Bring back these bad boys:


----------

